# And the Oscar goes to... Hans Zimmer?!



## Leo Brennauer (Feb 9, 2022)

*Oscar Nominations 2022 - Filmscore*

Don't Look Up - Nicholas Britell
Dune - Hans Zimmer / @Rctec
Encanto - Germaine Franco
Madres paralelas - Alberto Iglesias
The Power of the Dog - Jonny Greenwood

What's your take on the Oscars, and who are your picks? Happy to hear your opinions


----------



## KEM (Feb 9, 2022)

Dune deserves it 100%


----------



## Composer 2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

It will go to Dune because the Academy loves droning. 😢


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 13, 2022)

All great choices! And a wide variation of styles and genres here. None of them would be a bad choice for winner, although perhaps Hans has had many wins, should go to someone else just to spread the love. I voted Mr Greenwood, simply because Radiohead being my favourite band of all time. Could have voted for any of them though really, all great.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 13, 2022)

Dune all the way.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 15, 2022)

Easy vote for Hans Zimmer... since it's the only name I know from the list, and that's exactly how voting works. I haven't even watched Dune (only heard good things about it though, including soundtrack), let alone any of the other movies on the list. Normally I would just not have voted, but you set the poll up in a way that it only shows results when people have voted, and I was curious. So you may want to repeat this kind of poll with the caveat that people should only be allowed to answer if they have seen all 5 movies. And I don't remember the name or details, but there is a voting system where you vote with an order of preferences from best to least, so that when votes for first place are evenly distributed but votes for second place have good consensus, then the second place vote wins. It may be called "preferential voting" but I'm really not sure.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2022)

If I were a betting man, I'd say Hans has it this year.


----------



## Leo Brennauer (Feb 16, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Easy vote for Hans Zimmer... since it's the only name I know from the list, and that's exactly how voting works. I haven't even watched Dune (only heard good things about it though, including soundtrack), let alone any of the other movies on the list. Normally I would just not have voted, but you set the poll up in a way that it only shows results when people have voted, and I was curious. So you may want to repeat this kind of poll with the caveat that people should only be allowed to answer if they have seen all 5 movies. And I don't remember the name or details, but there is a voting system where you vote with an order of preferences from best to least, so that when votes for first place are evenly distributed but votes for second place have good consensus, then the second place vote wins. It may be called "preferential voting" but I'm really not sure.


Didn't know about these sorts of voting-mechanics, but it sounds cool. Thanks for your input, next time I'll try to do better. It's worth listening to all the soundtracks above - I think each of them is very special in its own way.


----------



## Leo Brennauer (Mar 31, 2022)

@Rctec

You didn't just receive the Oscars from the academy, you also won the VI-Control Oscars! Congrats


----------

